# In Loving Memory of 'Kaycee'



## Laughing Bear (May 25, 2008)

*Cut the leash that holds me here. *
*Dear friend and let me run.*
*Once more a strong and steady dog*
*My Pain and Struggle done.*

*And don't despair my passing,*
*for I won't be far away,*
*forever here, within your heart*
*and memory i will always stay.*

*I'll be there watching over you,*
*your ever faithful friend.*
*And in your memories, I'll run*
*a young dog once again*


*Safe journey Kaycee*​


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just found out. I am so sorry. Run and play sweet Kaycee the Bridge welcomes you!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

that will mean so much to 3goldens. It's beautiful, brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a nice poem.....sniff, wiping tears, sniff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

It is just so hard to say goodbye....My heart truly aches for you ...I know your loss and pain...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful poem and 3goldens will cherish it. Very moving and now getting a tissue.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so touching and appropriate - off to find more tissues again


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful Poem, 3 goldens will cherish the words and find comfort.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful poem but God, these poems tear me up.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I know, me too. With all the sad news lately, I've moved the box of tissues to the computer desk.

I ache so much for every loss that I can't find the words to say. And selfishly, when we lose a Golden member of the family, especially suddenly like KayCee who was in her glory just a few days ago, I can't help but look at Penny and wonder if today is that awful day for us. We have to love completely every day because we never know when the day will be. Goldens make that so easy.

The poem is beautiful, thank you for sharing it with all of us.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

That is a beautiful poem and I am very sorry for the loss of your beloved KayCee.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I sit here tears streaming. thank you so very, much Laughing Bear. And how true that poemis. She is pain free, and with her beloved brother and I know both are watching over me. I can't believe that in just 30 minutes she gave her last gift me to, she went on her own, peacefully and I didn't have to sign the form for Rickey to help her go.

I don't know if I mentioned this or not, but I must have known in my heart that she would not recover. When I went back to be there fr he surgey, I tok my cmea-ntin I hadeve dnebefre, ad Rike to 3pigures ofm ad e rgt bfore teygave her the valium. She was up on an exame table and I wa hugging her, our fces together. I don't think they will be good as he was very close and it wa only one of those little paper cameras. But no matter how horrible they are, when I finsih that roll and et them developed, Iwillpost. 

As soon as he took the 3rd and last picture, the tech injected the valium and KayCee turned and started licking my face and thenthe drug hit and she just crumpled in my arms. Never, ever will I forget those last kisses.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I shed more tears this weekend, much more than I have in years. Bless all who needed prayers and help, and especially those left behind by their loved ones passing to the Bridge.


----------

